# código de colores diodos



## indianayhr (Abr 17, 2010)

hola a todo
amigos de foro de electrónica , necesito de su ayuda  , tengo un diodo  cristalino que tiene  las siguientes  colores:  Ánodo(blanco, amarillo,azul)quiero saber su valor y   los códigos de colores de los diodos. no se si es zener o otro diodo. o cualquier otra información  se los agradeseria un monton.


----------



## alexus (Abr 17, 2010)

hola, en el foro hay un tema en el que hay un link donde explican eso, lo busque pero no lo pude hayar.

lo que hice fue poner en google: "colour code diode", o "codigo colores diodo".


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2010)

Se manejan igual que las resistencias: Cada banda te da un número, y los colores tienen asignadas los mismos dígitos.

Empiezan con 1N y los números que siguen van en los colores. Si fuera rojo-marrón-verde-negro, tendrías un 1N2150 (ni sé si ese exista, es sólo un ejemplo).

Si aparece una banda más, es el sufijo. Del marrón en adelante arrancan con las letras del abecedario (el negro no juega en esta).

Saludos


----------



## postor (Abr 17, 2010)

Excelente esa no me la sabia, no sabia que habia diodos con colores y eso que tengo varios años en electronica.


----------



## betodj (Abr 17, 2010)

Vaya un saludo fraternal para los colegas del foro, He visto ese tipo de dispositivo, y nunca me habria preguntado ¿Qué es? y mucho menos de descifrar su codificacion,.Pero ahora que se comenta el asusto puedes postear algo (digamos la datasheet, foto, u otro
para darle veracidad al asunto)

¡Cada dia se aprende algo nuevo...¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

Yo nunca me entere del color de los diodos... es mas, ni siquiera sabía que existía... Han de ser muy antiguos.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Pero ahora que se comenta el asusto puedes postear algo (digamos la datasheet, foto, u otro para darle veracidad al asunto)


No, eso te lo dejo a vos 
Ponete a buscar nomás, que alguna foto vas a encontrar de uno de estos.
Y poniendo "diode colour code" (o la versión yanqui, "color") o su traducción en Google vas a encontrar más de un articulito sobe esto.

Si, es verdad que no es un sistema muy usado actualmente este de marcar diodos con colores (no sé si hayan visto los capacitores marcados así también, pero se hacía -y el código es distinto-), pero se pueden ver en equipos de unos 30 años o más.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No, eso te lo dejo a vos
> Ponete a buscar nomás, que alguna foto vas a encontrar de uno de estos.
> Y poniendo "diode colour code" (o la versión yanqui, "color") o su traducción en Google vas a encontrar más de un articulito sobe esto.
> 
> ...



Yo si tengo en mi poder condensadores con código de colores. Dicen que eran buenos... Yo creo que eran de poliéster y eran como los de ahora.

Saludos


----------

